# Qui vient voir les Tokyo/Overtones à la fleche d'or à paris



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

Tout est dans le titre. ca pourrait être sympa d'y aller à plusieurs...


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

c'est bon, steeve me harcèle, c'est déjà prévu


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

un seul "E"   :love: merci  ...


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> un seul "E"   :love: merci  ...


gloups, STEV, c'est ça? :rateau:

on pourra prendre des photos à ce concert?  

j'anticipe le moment où ils feront des tournées mondiales, que dis-je, intersidérales, à enflammer les djeun's au stade de France


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

tu crois pas si bien dire... http://myspace.com/tokyoovertones  :love:


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

Comptez-moi dedans :love:  Un dimanche je devrai être par là :love: 

_Retenez-moi juste si je dis des bêtises au chanteur   _


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

"Lo" est très ouvert   :love:....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> gloups, STEV, c'est ça? :rateau:
> 
> on pourra prendre des photos à ce concert?
> 
> j'anticipe le moment où ils feront des tournées mondiales, que dis-je, intersidérales, à enflammer les djeun's au stade de France



il fait sa chochotte mais StEEve lui va bien  : au risque de dire une connerie , musicalement, cela tient la route ?


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> il fait sa chochotte mais StEEve lui va bien  : au risque de dire une connerie , musicalement, cela tient la route ?



au risque de dire une connerie, disons que c'est pas mal


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est bon, steeve me harcèle, c'est déjà prévu




Je crois qu'il a harcelé tout le monde !


----------



## IceandFire (5 Avril 2006)

...moi ??? ... non  :love:....je suis un passionné c'est tout  ... j'y crois beaucoup moi à ces gars là...en plus ce sont des zamis ...


----------



## Taho! (5 Avril 2006)

:modo: Coucou les enfants ! On se remet un poil dans le sujet ?


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Ben moi j'viendrais bien, éventuellement...

_Mode tout le monde s'en fout mais je fais ma fan de base ON_

J'ai une affiche dédicacée d'eux dans mes chiottes (rien d'humiliant là-dedans, hein)  :love:  :love:

_Mode tout le monde s'en fout mais je fais ma fan de base OFF_


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> B
> 
> J'ai une affiche dédicacée d'eux dans mes chiottes (rien d'humiliant là-dedans, hein)  :love:  :love:



reflechis avant de tirer la chasse, ça serait vraiment dommage de t'en séparer de cette manière 

ya peut-être moyen de se monter un petit apéro en complément du concert


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

j'espère bien pour l'apéro 

Et une after ?


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> :modo: Coucou les enfants ! On se remet un poil dans le sujet ?




On pourrait faire une liste plus claire oui  juste celles et ceux qui pensent venir, quoi. Je laisse voir Fab'Fab' c'est son fil


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flêche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
-Fab'Fab




JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE




JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR


----------



## teo (5 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE




JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR



_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## yvos (5 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE




JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR



_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## Melounette (5 Avril 2006)

Oh bin c'est juste à côté de chez moi, mais je ne connais pas les Tokyo overtones.:rose: Si vous voulez faire un apéro avant, y a plein de p'tits bistrots et autres bar à vin très sympas dans le coin. Et faites plein de photos.\o/


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE




JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)



_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2006)

"je vous réunis pour faire l'annonce du concert des tokyo overtones le 30 avril à la fleche d'or !!! " 

naméfranchement


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

quoi ? ...:love:.....


----------



## Stargazer (6 Avril 2006)

Rien !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 



JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)



_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2006)

tiens ça va me faire une occasion d'aller à la Flaque un de ces 4  j'ai ma place pour Kissling aussi à prendre


----------



## Stargazer (6 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tiens ça va me faire une occasion d'aller à la Flaque un de ces 4  j'ai ma place pour Kissling aussi à prendre




Là en revanche va y avoir moyen !


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

petit joueur  .....


----------



## Stargazer (6 Avril 2006)

Mais non ! C'est que je suis pas sur Paris à ce moment ! Sinon je serais venu !


----------



## yvos (6 Avril 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais non ! C'est que je suis pas sur Paris à ce moment ! Sinon je serais venu !



t'es sur pantin, c'est ça?...mais c'est pas loin tu sais


----------



## Stargazer (6 Avril 2006)

Espèce de Guignol !


----------



## maiwen (6 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai ma place pour Kissling aussi à prendre


jérémiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiie :love: 

là y'aura moi et ma meilleure amie aussi surement


----------



## FANREM (6 Avril 2006)

Euh, je veux pas avoir l'air idiot, mais c'est qui Tokyo / Overtones ?
J'ai vaguement ecouté 2 morceaux sur en cliquant sur un lien, ca m'a laissé sur ma faim.
Alors, est ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer qui ils sont . Rapidement, pas la peine de faire une dissertation de 12 pages  

Si on me demande mon avis, il y a Iggy Pop au Zenith le 8 mai, ca me parait immancable, mais je serai en vacances :love: loin


----------



## IceandFire (6 Avril 2006)

c'est des amis à moi, c'est très pop avec un peu d'éléctro genre stereolab mais tu n'aimeras pas c'est trop doux pour toi


----------



## FANREM (6 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> u n'aimeras pas c'est trop doux pour toi



Dans le mille, je suis en train d'ecouter 15 albums de Bad Religion, 
J'ai emprunté ca a un copain, j'en connaissais un peu, mais la j'ai fait fort  eux aussi d'ailleurs


----------



## IceandFire (8 Avril 2006)

bon alors qui d'autres ??? :love: :love:  ....


----------



## lumai (8 Avril 2006)

Et bien malgré ta proposition intéressante quoi que un peu insistante, je suis désolée de ne pas pouvoir venir, d'une part parce que je ne pourrais être sur Paris ce soir là, et d'autre part parce que je n 'ai aucune idée de qui sont les Tokyo Overtones (à part qu'ils sont mignons et pour certains célibataires...  )


----------



## lumai (8 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 



JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai



_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 



JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## IceandFire (12 Avril 2006)

a priori les ptiotes maiwen et chokobelle seront ptet ben là aussi...
et les tokyo vendront leur disque et feront des signures dessus voir même des tatouages sur vos corps dixit Laurent the Pretty singer ...hein mon LOLO ?  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 



JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_

J'espère que le timing sera respecté


----------



## maiwen (12 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 
- maiwen


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## Melounette (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai enfin écouté.\o/ Bin c'est pas mal du tout, un peu tranquillou c'est vrai, mais j'aime bien. Voir même, je m'écoute en boucle les 5 titres que j'ai là et que je vais me les emmener au boulot, tiens, ça m'inspirera.
Si je trouve quelqu'un de libre dans mon entourage, j'y ferais bien un p'tit saut, pour voir un peu ce qu'ils donnent sur scène.  Et je vous ferais des coucous.(on vit une époque formidable, je vais faire des coucous à des gens que je ne connais même pas et que j'ai à peine croisé sur internet. A part ça ça va bien sinon).
Donc si vous voyez une cinglée faire des grands gestes style siouper chorégraphie "Propaganda", c'est moi. Sinon, en général, à la flèche d'or, je me colle au bar, ou c'est le bar qui se colle à moi, je ne sais plus très bien.....


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos



JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 
- maiwen


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai
-alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...  mais qui serait bien venu pour la chorégraphie propaganda


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## macinside (17 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O &#8364; *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos
- Macinside : viens avec son 20D et son 70-200 f 2,8 L 


JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 
- maiwen


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai
- alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...  mais qui serait bien venu pour la chorégraphie propaganda


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos
- Macinside : viens avec son 20D et son 70-200 f 2,8 L 


JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 
- maiwen
- mado


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai
- alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...  mais qui serait bien venu pour la chorégraphie propaganda


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## chokobelle (18 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos
- Macinside : viens avec son 20D et son 70-200 f 2,8 L 


JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- Pitch 
- maiwen
- mado
- Chokobelle


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai
- alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...  mais qui serait bien venu pour la chorégraphie propaganda


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

je crois que ceux/celles qui disent peut-être s'exposent à un harcèlement hors du commun de la part de Steve  (qui lui ne vient pas  )


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

qui lui vient pitete    j'en cause avec Lo le chanteur...héhéhéhé :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ceux/celles qui disent peut-être s'exposent à un harcèlement hors du commun de la part de Steve  (qui lui ne vient pas  )




Moi j'avais prévu le coup ! J'ai autre chose !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois que ceux/celles qui disent peut-être s'exposent à un harcèlement hors du commun de la part de Steve  (qui lui ne vient pas  )



ils ont un manager ?   ... à part Steeeeeeeeeeeeeve


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> ils ont un manager ?   ... à part Steeeeeeeeeeeeeve



non, d'ailleurs, il n'y a même pas de groupe, en fait...juste un Steeeeeeeeeeeve - homme - orchestre


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)




----------



## themusinglad (18 Avril 2006)

hola à tous,

juste pour vous assurer que steve n'a aucune action dans Tokyo/overtones

et vous etes les bienvenus evidemment

je dois juste vous prévenir que sur scène, on utilise un PC, pour notre plus grand malheur....voila, que vous vous prépariez à vomir et à tout casser

vous pouvez commencer les insultes....et obliger steve à nous refiler un mac pour pas cher

+++
Lô


----------



## IceandFire (18 Avril 2006)

oh!!!! le chanteur des tokyo in person !!!!  :love:...


----------



## teo (19 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> oh!!!! le chanteur des tokyo in person !!!!  :love:...



rhôôôôô.... tu harcèles vraiment tout le monde... enfin, on sait que lui il sera là en tout cas  


_PS: CD + dossier presse transmis. Je vous tiens au courant _


----------



## IceandFire (19 Avril 2006)

oui en principe  :love:


----------



## alèm (20 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Comptez-moi dedans :love:  Un dimanche je devrai être par là :love:




bah oui... sachant que la fuite de gaz et le compteur d'eau... 


je crois que le 30 avril, il y a un pot au bar d'à-côté... la veille, je ne suis pas sûr (j'arrive à 22H) et le lendemain, ce serait cool de passer voir si Mourad est ouvert (failli dire open mais bon...)


----------



## teo (20 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> bah oui... sachant que la fuite de gaz et le compteur d'eau...
> 
> 
> je crois que le 30 avril, il y a un pot au bar d'à-côté... la veille, je ne suis pas sûr (j'arrive à 22H) et le lendemain, ce serait cool de passer voir si Mourad est ouvert (failli dire open mais bon...)




euh j'ai pas tout suivi (gaz, compteur ?   )... mais pour le bar d'à côté on peut sans doute y aller avant et sans doute aussi après  Mourad sera ss doute là aussi, le dimanche il est là il me semble


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2006)

Concert à La Flèche d'Or le 30 AVRIL
_*Edit*: En plus y'a trois concerts pour le prix modique de O  *_

JE VIENS
- Fab'Fab
- Teo
- yvos
- Macinside : viens avec son 20D et son 70-200 f 2,8 L 


JE VIENS PEUT-ÊTRE
- maiwen
- mado
- Chokobelle


JE NE PEUX PAS VENIR
- Stargazer  (déjà autre chose de prévu)
- Lumai
- alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...  mais qui serait bien venu pour la chorégraphie propaganda
- Pitch 


_* de Teo_

_Ne postez pas avec les Quote sinon le suivant pourra pas reprendre blah blah vous avez l'habitude, non ?_


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

Bon, histoire de faire remonter le fil, les participants vous pensez viendre vers quelle heure ? Pour le premier concert ? Vous aurez miamiamé ? histoire de savoir si je dois me lester avant, seul ou accompagné  Voir vos MP aussi, peut-être plus simple


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2006)

justement, c'est à quelle heure le concert?


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2006)

c'est à 21h30


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

les T/O oui mais comme mentionné, y'a trois concerts et les horaires, c'est pas forcément fiable: s'ils sont aussi précis qu'à l'Usine de Genève


----------



## IceandFire (26 Avril 2006)

pourtant les suisses sont ponctuels...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> les T/O oui mais comme mentionné, y'a trois concerts et les horaires, c'est pas forcément fiable: s'ils sont aussi précis qu'à l'Usine de Genève



et si c'est comme à  la Locomotive, tu pars avant pour ne pas rater le dernier RER


----------



## teo (26 Avril 2006)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> pourtant les suisses sont ponctuels...



tu ne connais pas l'Usine toi 
Ouverture des portes 21h Début première partie: 23h 



			
				fig. 5 a dit:
			
		

> et si c'est comme à  la Locomotive, tu pars avant pour ne pas rater le dernier RER




je devrais arriver à rentrer de la Flèche d'Or à chez moi à pied, en passant par le Lou... je sais que le 20e c'est grand mais quand même


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2006)

oui mais on n'habite pas tous dans le 20e et on peut pas tous rentrer à l'aube 

avec un peu de chance je repartirai vers 00h30 après les avoir entrevus 5 minutes


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui mais on n'habite pas tous dans le 20e et on peut pas tous rentrer à l'aube
> 
> avec un peu de chance je repartirai vers 00h30 après les avoir entrevus 5 minutes



allo allo ,  il y a maintenant noctilien qui fonctionne âchement bien et possibilité, suivant les arrondissements de chacun, de faire du taxi sharing... 

bref, zero excuse pour ne pas venir  

j'y serais vers 21h pour l'apéro, le ventre déjà rempli, par précaution 

remi il vient ou pas?


----------



## ficelle (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je devrais arriver à rentrer de la Flèche d'Or à chez moi à pied, en passant par le Lou... je sais que le 20e c'est grand mais quand même



et en résumé, ça donne quoi le programme du we ?

concert "armoire" dimanche soir... 

et pochtronade au lou lundi aprem pour célébrer l'Inactivité ?

quelqu'un peut me siffler un air des Tokyo/Overtrucs, connais pas...  :rateau:


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> je devrais arriver à rentrer de la Flèche d'Or à chez moi à pied, en passant par le Lou... je sais que le 20e c'est grand mais quand même





Bon, ben pas mieux alors  
Mais je suis pas sûre d'accrocher aux Tokyo Overtones. Je resterai dans la salle d'attente autant 

Sauf contre temps incontournable


----------



## maiwen (26 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> allo allo ,  il y a maintenant noctilien qui fonctionne âchement bien et possibilité, suivant les arrondissements de chacun, de faire du taxi sharing...


ouais mais rentrer ... dans la nuit ... c'est pas trop "le genre de la maison" (du moins pas encore) :hein:


----------



## alèm (26 Avril 2006)

Rémi vous attendra au Lou avec son Bob à taxi ! 

le lundi après-midi aussi !


----------



## Melounette (26 Avril 2006)

Ouh la, j'avais oublié. Ah mais comment fait-on ? Faut réserver ? C'est trop tard c'est ça, hein ? :rose: Mierrrda, j'habite à côté, je file demain pour voir si y a moyen de moyenner. J'aimerais bien entendre ce qu'ils donnent en "live".
Hé dites : Nan, rien en fait. Je suis allée voir sur le site, c'est comme d'hab en fait, pas d'affolement. Par contre, le "21h30", uhuhuhuh, j'y crois pas une seule seconde. C'est pas le genre de la maison d'être à l'heure, enfin si je me souviens bien. Donc pitètre à dimanche alors, si ma semaine de boulot ne m'a pas définitivement achevée.\o/


----------



## valoriel (27 Avril 2006)

si vous voulez bien de moi et surtout si je veux bien de vous  

et si ma future femme viens (coucou melou )


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

en gros, viendez (après avoir manger) pour 21h-21h30 et on se retrouvera sans doute devant la scène ou au bar 

Melounette: je crois que tu n'as pas tort question horaire mais ce serait dommage de louper le début du concert si tout se passe comme prévu 

Juste comme ça: y'a aussi un restau pour ceux et celles qui veulent à la Flèche d'or, rencadrez vous sur le site


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

ya pas apéro au Pascalou à partir de 18H ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2006)

il suffit de le dire 

_Note: ne pas se laisser coincer par le timing et manger absolument après avoir quitter le Lou et avant d'arriver à la Flèche d'Or _


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> -alèm qui peut pas, il a piscine avec Gognol...


 
Humf, je risque hélas d'avoir du mal à avoir piscine ces jours ci... :mouais:  Bisous camarade ! :love: 
 '+


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Humf, je risque hélas d'avoir du mal à avoir piscine ces jours ci... :mouais:  Bisous camarade ! :love:
> '+




on se voitdimanche ou lundi ? :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

Bien , je vais viendre a l'avant concert


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bien , je vais viendre a l'avant concert



je te prends au mot Greg !


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je te prends au mot Greg !




Pas de soucis , Remi . Ta dame sera la ?  :rose:  . Je passerai pas longtemps , j'ai ENORMEMENT de taf


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

ma dame sera là !


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ma dame sera là !




Youpi :love: . Au fait a quelle heure au Lou ?


----------



## alèm (27 Avril 2006)

je pense qu'on y sera vers 17h30 !


----------



## valoriel (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Au fait a quelle heure au Lou ?


Ben 18h, non?


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'on y sera vers 17h30 !




Pas de soucis , je viendrai pour 1h-2h tu ramenes tes appareils a photo ? :rateau:


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

je passerai certainement aussi


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Avril 2006)

Mais j'y pense , il y aura qui a cet apéro qui viendre ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (28 Avril 2006)

J'y serai aussi... 

C'est marrant, ce truc, car j'y serai pour ça : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133093

...et je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une before avant...

Pour info, à partir de 22h30, il y aura, en clôture du festival Paris/Berlin #Regards Croisés# :

LAUGAR meets ELAKIM (Paris) - Live
ALEXIS SARDYGA (Berlin) - Live

LEVEL 75 (Paris)
WEE-KIDS (Flavor Freaks) - Live
POPOF (Level 75 / Heretik) - DJ
DJDJOTRONIC (Level 75) - DJ

PENTAGONIK (Berlin)
ALEXIS SORBAS (Pentagonik) - DJ
DEMIR (Pentagonik) - DJ

Si vous voyez un type prenant quelques images avec une cam', c'est moi... n'hésitez pas à venir me dire un p'tit bonjour...


----------



## teo (28 Avril 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Si vous voyez un type prenant quelques images avec une cam', c'est moi... n'hésitez pas à venir me dire un p'tit bonjour...



on sera un _pack macgé_ dont pas mal avec APN, je pense que tu reconnaitras certain-es si tu as vu certaines photos des AES  ou que tu vas dans certains profils


----------



## Grug2 (28 Avril 2006)

peut être&#8230;


----------



## valoriel (28 Avril 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> peut être


certains même


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

Pour ceusses qui veulent : rencart ce soir en before au pascalou vers 17H30 !


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

va pour 17h30


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

Je peux pas venir    :sick:


----------



## ficelle (30 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je peux pas venir    :sick:



mince... t'as eu des mauvaises notes ?
privé de sortie ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> mince... t'as eu des mauvaises notes ?
> privé de sortie ?




Non pire . Teo te l'expliquera


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceusses qui veulent : rencart ce soir en before au pascalou vers 17H30 !



J'y serai peut être aussi (étant voisin) en espérant vous y reconnaître...


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> J'y serai peut être aussi (étant voisin) en espérant vous y reconnaître...


si tu vois une bande de cons... on s'ra juste à coté


----------



## TheraBylerm (30 Avril 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> si tu vois une bande de cons... [COLOR= encre invisible ]on s'ra juste à coté  [/COLOR]



C'est pas sympa pour tes voisins..


----------



## valoriel (30 Avril 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas sympa pour tes voisins..


j'en suis marri mais note bien que nous n'en somme pas responsable


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2006)

je fais chauffer le moteur du métro et on arrive !


----------



## mado (30 Avril 2006)

Tu fais chauffer ce que tu veux, mais tu fais chauffer un truc. 
Vous avez combien de saisons de décalage avec la zone libre ?


----------



## teo (30 Avril 2006)

Dernière révision des Caterpillar&#8482; avant la descente en rappel, je sors un K-Way pour parer à toute éventualité d'inondation 

_Ah oui: vérifier comment aller à la Flèche d'Or à partir du Lou _


----------



## yvos (30 Avril 2006)

le temps de venir de bastoche et zou! :style:


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2006)

Bonne soirée les amis  vous me raconterez


----------



## Melounette (30 Avril 2006)

Malade. Au fond du lit.Peux pas venir. Vénère et déçue.


----------



## Melounette (30 Avril 2006)

Bon bin finalement, je me suis ôtée les doigts du cul pour y aller, et j'ai grandement bien fait. J'ai trouvé ça bien mieux que les quelques extraits qu'on m'avait fait écouté, j'suis hyper contente.  C'est vraiment un bon groupe de scène, je me suis même laissée aller. Bref, siouper !\o/ Merci les Macgéens, si il y a d'autres bons plans à venir comme ça, n'hésitez pas. Bon par contre, comme d'hab, c'était trop court, et leur pitit problème technique bin c'est pô grave. J'ai bien aimé la p'tite balade que le chanteur a fait pendant ce temps. Mouhahahaaa. Et j'aurais bien aimé aussi pouvoir acquisitionner un CD après, genre la groupie qui va faire signer la pochette et tout.:rose: J'ai essayé de prendre quelques photos, mais les coups de coudes des bestiaux qui étaient à côté de moi ont été les plus forts. 
Et pis, et pis, j'ai cherché les macgéens, ah ça, je les ai cherchés partout, bin queue de chie. Pourtant j'ai dévisagé tout le monde, et rien, nada ! Faut dire qu'ils avaient tous une tête de geek là dedans. En plus, à force de faire le périscope, je me suis faite alpaguée par un type à tête de vampire avec des yeux tout rouges. Donc, j'ai pas cherché plus loin, je suis rentrée chez moi pour retourner au fond de mon lit. J'aurais jamais dû boire 4 bières. 
En tout cas, merci merci merci. Et je veux leur CD.\o/


----------



## IceandFire (30 Avril 2006)

dispo à la fnac ou au virgin


----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2006)

Erf, j'ai oublié de faire mon tralalalalalèreuh : Il y avait un magnifique PC sur scène, bien dans la lumière. Mouhahahaaaaaa. Vive les PCéistes !\o/
Donc, c'est là que je pars en courant.Vite.


----------



## ficelle (1 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pis, et pis, j'ai cherché les macgéens, ah ça, je les ai cherchés partout, bin queue de chie. Pourtant j'ai dévisagé tout le monde, et rien, nada ! Faut dire qu'ils avaient tous une tête de geek là dedans.



on les a vu quitter le pascalou vers 21h  



			
				Melounette a dit:
			
		

> En plus, à force de faire le périscope, je me suis faite alpaguée par un type à tête de vampire avec des yeux tout rouges.



pourtant, je n'etais pas là !


----------



## ficelle (1 Mai 2006)

vu l'absence de post des participants, l'after doit être torride !


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Mai 2006)

j'ai eu un empêchement, je suis vert...


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2006)

non...rien 


en fait, on est arrivés après leur concert :afraid:

heureusement, j'ai déjà le CD


----------



## maiwen (1 Mai 2006)

bah moi je suis rentrée à la flèche d'or, seule ... avant que ça commence ... et accompagnée ... après que ça soit fini


----------



## Melounette (1 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bah moi je suis rentrée à la flèche d'or, seule ... avant que ça commence ... et accompagnée ... après que ça soit fini


T'es tombée sur le vampire aux yeux rouges ?  

Fabfab>Pfffff, c'est trop con.

Les aut'>Bande de nazes. Je comprends mieux pourquoi je ne vous ai pas vus maintenant.


----------



## Grug2 (1 Mai 2006)

:chut:

:rateau:


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Mai 2006)

Après vous avoir quitté au Pascalou, je vous ai cherché à la flèche, rien à faire, je vous ai pas trouvé...

Faut dire que je me suis pointé super en retard, étant donné que "nos" concerts ont commencé avec quelques 2 heures de retard, probablement au moment ou le dernier métro partait...

En tout cas, ce fut un plaisir que de faire votre connaissance au Pascalou !

A bientôt !


----------



## mado (1 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> non...rien
> 
> 
> en fait, on est arrivés après leur concert :afraid:
> ...




Et les suivants, c'était comment ? 

Nous on est allé fermer le Lou.


Mal aux cheveux Grug ?


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2006)

j'ai pas super apprécié.. ...une espèce de gloubiboulga psychédélique, suivi par un bon gros gateau rock'n roll  ...je suis parti vers 2h ...dommage d'avoir loupé les Tokyo

 ...j'aurais peut-être mieux fait d'aller boire des coups au Lou


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2006)

la techno berlinienne c'est pas top  :mouais:

et les tickets resto non plus...


----------



## mado (1 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas super apprécié.. ...une espèce de gloubiboulga psychédélique, suivi par un bon gros gateau rock'n roll  ...je suis parti vers 2h ...dommage d'avoir loupé les Tokyo
> 
> ...j'aurais peut-être mieux fait d'aller boire des coups au Lou



Bon pas de regrets de pas avoir fait preuve de patience alors 

Pour le reste y'a toujours une session de rattrapage tout à l'heure non ? Et pas en terrasse cette fois ci !


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> la techno berlienne c'est pas top  :mouais:



Berlinoise... 

Perso, j'ai trouvé le son allemand très bon, surtout Alexis Sardyga. Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la partie qui a débuté vers 4h du mat', j'ai trouvé ça moins bon... trop "lourd" je pense.

Peut être qu'un truc un peu plus festif aurait été mieux.

Quand au groupe après les Tokyo, je n'ai vraiment pas, mais alors vraiment pas accroché !


----------



## teo (1 Mai 2006)

oué on avait la dalle et on est arrivé pour le changement de scène 
_Pas taper Steve_, mais de toute façon, on avait pas le calicot macgé non plus et vu le peuple, Lo et sa bande ne nous aurait ss doute pas repéré  Je les ai pas reconnu dans la salle après, mais ils devaient être très occupés ailleurs 

Chouette salle que la _Flèche d'Or_, le seul truc que je comprend pas c'est après des travaux  comme il y a eu, pourquoi ne pas avoir de système de ventilation/aération convenable, fumeur, j'avais les yeux qui piquaient, et avec la hauteur de plafond qu'il y a c'est un comble (à défaut de combles  ).
La prochaine fois, j'aurai bien envie de tester le restau.

Après y'avait que des chevelus sur scène qui faisaient mal à la tête sans même boire, donc on a pas tenu la fin du premier morceau. Effectivement fermeture du Lou vers 2h. Donc pas vu l'électro minimale berlinienne*
Ah, marrant aussi, j'ai loupé le samedi à la Flèche d'Or un de mes cousins genevois qui jouait avec son groupe, _Gingala_  C'était pas mon ouikende coté concert 

Pour la before au Lou, on était en terrasse et on s'est retrouvé assez nombreux, tranquilLou, on a vu des deals de F3 puis des réparations de F3 au canif, y'avait une belle bande de _djeunes réchauffés_, la mom de Galatée (pseudo oublié :rateau: ), TheraBylerm, Freelancer, Mado, Ficelle, Jahrom et Malow, Alèm et Nat, Grug2 (sans son frère et sa soeur), Gognol et sa douce, Valoriel, Yvos, qui oublie-je encore ?

_*Therabylerm, on essaiera de te tenir au courant si des apéros se font au Lou ou autour _

_Apéro d'ailleurs ce soir à partir de 17h30 je pense au Lou, rien de vraiment précis pour le moment mais y'aura  Volontaires ne pas s'abstenir  _


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Berlinoise...


non berlinienne


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2006)

Grand merci à Therabylerm, Elisnice, yvos :love:, Grug2 (moi, je préfère la s&#339;ur :love:, elle embrasse super bien !!), ficelle, Gognol et sa douce, Freelancer, mado, teo, le pote à Therabylerm, Jahrom&Malow (Marc et Sophie quoi), mackie et son F3 vendu et réparé au Victorinox et à ma douce ! 

Merci aussi à ceusses qui ont afteuré cette après-midi !


----------



## TheraBylerm (1 Mai 2006)

Hello tout le monde !

Je n'ai pas pu venir à l'after, dommage...  ce sera pour une autre fois !

En tout cas, merci à vous, j'ai été enchanté de faire votre connaissance ! Et mettre un visage derrière un pseudo, c'est plutôt cool !

Merci à vous !


----------



## Melounette (2 Mai 2006)

Bon et du coup est-ce que j'ai le droit de mettre mes photos ratées du pitit concert ou droit à l'image gna gna gna ?


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2006)

rien à faire du droit à l'image sur ce thread :style: 

sauf si tu veux avoir un picard (l'autre) à tes basques :afraid:


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2006)

bah à toi de voir si tu risques de te trouver avec un procès au c**.
A mon avis, non... c'est comme au _Lou_ hier, y'avait une caméra et une journaliste mais personne n'est allé lui demander de ne pas faire de pano sur tel ou tel région de la terrasse


----------



## TheraBylerm (2 Mai 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon et du coup est-ce que j'ai le droit de mettre mes photos ratées du pitit concert ou droit à l'image gna gna gna ?



Poste donc ! J'ai hâte de les voir... !


----------



## Melounette (2 Mai 2006)

Bon bin alors je me lance. Aux modos de voir après tout. Mais je vous préviens, elles sont toutes nazes. Faut dire que je voulais pas faire de flash, du coup j'ai augmenté la sensibilité, et avec les bestiaux qui étaient à côté de moi et qui me donnaient des coups de coudes, j'ai pas arrêté de bouger. Et pis je suis restée en 400 asa, alors qu'il m'aurait fallu du 800.:rose: Bref, je vous en mets quand même quelques unes, allez ! Mais pardonnez petit scarabée qui débute avec son nouvel APN.


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

Minute papillon coucou: maïwen) 
Tu as demandé l'autorisation du chanteur pour poster? hein? :hein:

Imagine que sa môman pense qu'il joue du saxo!! 
Ya plus aucun respect dans ce monde.

_edit:_ dommage qu'on ne se soit pas croisés mam'selle melounette!

_méga edit pour mado:_ mais de rien  ravi que tu sois bien rentrée 

_supra edit pour les autres:_ ravi d'avoir vu de nouvelles têtes, de plus anciennes et des garçons coucou: papy) aux propositions.... :afraid:


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Minute papillon coucou: maïwen)





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> _supra edit pour les autres:_ ravi d'avoir vu de nouvelles têtes, de plus anciennes et des garçons coucou: papy) aux propositions.... :afraid:


alors je suis dans les anciennes


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

*au fait:* je rappele que pour poster des photos dans ce fil, il faut demander le code secret, que personne ne connaît mais qu'on a décidé tous ensemble, par MP du lundi au mardi les jours ouvrables (pas le 8 mai par exemple ) en précisant son tour de poitrine pour les filles et la longueur de #é&%@ù©7/ pour les garçons 

Sans oublier le chéque de 400 à l'odre des bénédictines berliniennes


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

Un jeune ancienne ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

En passant il y a une AES off le 8 mai ?


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors je suis dans les anciennes


voui :rose:  







et je me cite:

*au fait:* je rappele que pour poster des photos dans ce fil, il faut demander le code secret, que personne ne connaît mais qu'on a décidé tous ensemble, par MP du lundi au mardi les jours ouvrables (pas le 8 mai par exemple ) en précisant son tour de poitrine pour les filles et la longueur de #é&%@ù©7/ pour les garçons 

Sans oublier le chéque de 400&#8364; à l'odre des bénédictines berliniennes


----------



## maiwen (2 Mai 2006)

tiens StJohnPerse, tu devais pas venir toi ? 

edit : valo, tu sais je l'ai moi le mot de passe hein 

edit2 : et on précise si on a plus ou moins de 25 ans aussi ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens StJohnPerse, tu devais pas venir toi ?
> 
> edit : valo, tu sais je l'ai moi le mot de passe hein




Si mais Teo vous a explique pq j'étais pas la


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Si mais Teo vous a explique pq j'étais pas la


  :hein:

ben... comment dire! j'ai pas dû écouté.


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> :hein:
> 
> ben... comment dire! j'ai pas dû écouté.




BOn AES off ou pas le 8 ? :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (2 Mai 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit : valo, tu sais je l'ai moi le mot de passe hein


Par MP on a dit!  



			
				maiwen a dit:
			
		

> edit2 : et on précise si on a plus ou moins de 25 ans aussi ?


Non, un CPE suffit


----------



## Melounette (3 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> *au fait:* je rappele que pour poster des photos dans ce fil, il faut demander le code secret, que personne ne connaît mais qu'on a décidé tous ensemble, par MP du lundi au mardi les jours ouvrables (pas le 8 mai par exemple ) en précisant son tour de poitrine pour les filles et la longueur de #é&%@ù©7/ pour les garçons
> 
> Sans oublier le chéque de 400 à l'odre des bénédictines berliniennes


Oui bin prout. Demerden sie sich, c'est trop tard c'est fait. Par contre, je suis gravement intéressée par le MP off du quarante douze mai. J'aimerais vraiment voir vos tronches de geek. Ca fait un peu chier de vous avoir rater pour cause de beuverie prolongée.


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

perso, je n'ai pas beaucoup de photos... trop occupé que j'étais à remonter l'appareil que mackie me vendait (il marche ! )

demandez à mackie, il en a quelques-unes que j'aime bien... celles que j'ai faites avec son numerdique !  (bien vu le 1,4 de 50 mackie)


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

Meuh alors on se la fait cette AES off du 8 ?


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

demandons à Alèm la définition, mais une _Off_, ben c'est un peu sauvage, faut savoir attendre l'inopiné  l'imprévu  Et puis il faut qu'il y ait un _On_ à côté aussi pour faire l'_Off_. Et y'a pas vraiment d'_On_ pour l'instant si je ne m'abuse.
Mais je te l'ai déjà dit, non ?


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

AESOff, en voilà un concept interressant&#8230;

Dès que ça se fait je me lance dans les AntiAESOff (alternatives Max havelaar&#8482; inside)&#8230;
(AAESOA&#8482


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

c'est comme à Avignon, on sait plus ou donner de la tête en juillet


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> demandons à Alèm la définition, mais une _Off_, ben c'est un peu sauvage, faut savoir attendre l'inopiné  l'imprévu  Et puis il faut qu'il y ait un _On_ à côté aussi pour faire l'_Off_. Et y'a pas vraiment d'_On_ pour l'instant si je ne m'abuse.
> Mais je te l'ai déjà dit, non ?





J'ai des cotés suisses


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2006)

salaud


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Meuh alors on se la fait cette AES off du 8 ?




ah non, moi, j'arrive le 9... la OFF sera donc ainsi le 9 au soir au pascalou... quoique, je dois voir si une serveuse travaille...


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah non, moi, j'arrive le 9... la OFF sera donc ainsi le 9 au soir au pascalou... quoique, je dois voir si une serveuse travaille...




A partir de quelle heure ? :rose:


----------



## yvos (3 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> A partir de quelle heure ? :rose:



tu seras déjà couché


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2006)

ouch... je sais pas. Faut que je voille avec mon collègue (je serais là de manière officielle pour voir les nouveaux machins bidule photo)


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu seras déjà couché




Je me disais aussi :rateau:


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

Hey, au fait, j'ai les photos que j'ai faite avec mon appareil tout neuf de ce jour !!

Mado : Comme t'y es belle ! 

ficelle aussi t'y es belle !!! 

enligne ce soir, je pense !


----------



## valoriel (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Hey, au fait, j'ai les photos que j'ai faite avec mon appareil tout neuf de ce jour !!
> enligne ce soir, je pense !


Oublie pas le mot de passe super secret que personne doit connaître  

Ni la clause 275-3 du dit contrat


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

oups....

















_:rose: me souviens plus du mot de passe secret défense :rose:

mais vous pouvez cliquer sur les vignettes..._


----------



## TheraBylerm (19 Mai 2006)

Arf... elles ont un certain cachet en sépia...  !


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _:rose: me souviens plus du mot de passe secret défense :rose:
> 
> mais vous pouvez cliquer sur les vignettes..._



la mot de passe c'est maroilles 

chouettes photos


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2006)

en effet, le sepia va bien avec le Lou et le quartier je trouve


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

>




arf... 40ans, le plus bel âge de la vie !! :love: :rose: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2006)

heu, me trompe-je ou Mackie avait également sorti son gros machin (plus que le tien, remi) et fait des photos?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

arf... j'ai plus besoin de prouver quoique ce soit, je m'étais grillé à la première aes avec ma torche Metz (si jamais, j'en cherche une pour aller avec mon sabot SCA341 collector ou j'achète un AS-17 pour F3, merci !)

Mackie avait fait des photos (j'en avais faite de Malow avec le sien aussi) avec son 20d et son 1,4/50mm... mais comme d'hab on voit jamais rien


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

le lendemain











_où nous discourions du "coming-out" hétérosexuel de Mackie, un des 100 célibataires les plus sexy de France, faut-il encore le rappeler, cf blog sur 20ans.fr.

à ce propos, vous pouvez cliquer sur les vignettes ! _


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le lendemain
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on peut avoir le lien?


----------



## alèm (19 Mai 2006)

ah nan, faut vous débrouiller toute seule madame maintenant !


----------



## mado (19 Mai 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> arf... 40ans, le plus bel âge de la vie !! :love: :rose: :love: :love: :love:




Si tu le dis, mais j'ai toujours du mal à me _regarder_   et j'avais un peu oublié de sourire néanmoins.. ça va pas l'faire pour un encart spécial 40 ans 


La série est très chouette Alèm


----------



## valoriel (20 Mai 2006)

Moi je sais ce que Cédric regarde...  

Belle série en tout cas


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2006)

pour les poussières, ce sont les poussières sur le scan, j'ai scanné les épreuves pour aller plus vite 

pour les ombrages, ce sont ceux que j'ai vu se profiler sur une photo très arty lors d'une expo, j'ai décidé d'en faire une photo assez personnelle.


----------

